# Of hard drives and sound cards...



## Geomir (Nov 12, 2019)

Hello to all amateur hobbyists and professional musicians! I have the following system: Desktop PC, Intel i5 CPU, 32GB RAM, 1TB SSD, GeForce GTX 1050, Onboard Realtek Sound Card.

As a beginner/hobbyist, *my workflow is the following*: I write all the chords and melodies of all the instruments to my Notation Program, save as midi file, then import the midi file to my DAW, where I replace all the "general-midi" instruments with VIs, do some basic mixing and mastering, and then save the "final product" as a 320kbps MP3 file, soon to be used in my upcoming epic/fantasy YouTube music channel.

I have two simple questions:

1) Right now I have one freshly formatted SSD (1TB) that contains almost everything: Windows 10 + Program Files + FL Studio 20 + EW Play 6 + Kontakt Player 6 + Best Service Engine 2 + ALL my music libraries! Still it's half-empty and I am not going to have free space problems any time soon! But I have noticed that many people use separate SSDs to install their music libraries. So if I move my music libraries to another SSD, will I really see any real improvement (i.e. to the loading times, etc...)? Do you suggest me that I should do it if I can?

2) As you can see, my workflow doesn't include live recording. I am not going to plug a guitar or a microphone, and I am not going to perform live. I only use my Nektar Midi Keyboard for notes input (so much faster than mouse clicking!) and of course to test the sounds of my virtual instruments. So my question is this: do I really need an Audio Interface? Obviously so far I have no problem with latency! If I purchase a cheap (100 euros) Audio Interface, will my total experience (or workflow) become "better" in any way? Will my sample libraries or FL Studio effects/filters sound "better"?


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 12, 2019)

Hi Geomir and welcome!
To answer your first question, no another ssd will not improve anything for you, but the primary advantage of installing all the livraries on an another ssd is to separate it from windows. Then if you have to reinstall it you don t havevto reinstall all your libraries too.

For an additionnal usb audio interface, i recommant it highly. You will hsve a better audio quality, and never know maybe you wiil want to connect something to it in the future. Futhermore the basic audio from windows is not the best for audio daw working. The driver asio of an audio interface is far more better and you can connect audio monitors and headphones to it. Check a focusrite 2i2 for example.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you for your advice @Solarsentinel!

So the "dedicated sample libraries SSD" is mainly for the reason you mentioned (which I find it very important).

About this little beauty that's called Focusrite Scarlet, I would like to ask you, if I take the "Solo" version, what am I losing? Maybe the solo version is better for my needs?

And another very simple question: In an audio interface like Focusrite, can I have my headphones AND my speakers connected at the same time? Because right now I have to remove the headphone to connect the speakers, or remove the speakers to connect the headphones, and it can be really frustrating all the time!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes it's a very good reason to separate libraries from the windows OS just in case it can save you a lot of time. The same this is valuable for your projects saves!

Yes indeed the solo version is probably more suitable for you. You'll just loosing one I/O. If you don't need it go for the solo one. But be sure to choose the 3rd version (it's the new one).

And yes you can have your speakers and your headphones connected at the same time with two independant volume for each one. Which is pretty usefull!  

can ask you something? which audio driver did you use actually, and what is the model of your speakers?


----------



## Geomir (Nov 12, 2019)

Yes I know the 3rd Version is the one that caught my attention, but thank you for trying to make it clear for me!

So now about my cheap hardware and peripherals:

My midi keyboard is the Nektar Impakt GX61, which (for the price) it really serves my needs, and I am very happy with it!

My speakers... It's just a pair of Logitech desktop stereo speakers (10Watts - 3.5mm jack). But I can use them to know how my songs will sound in a "normal user" desktop or laptop speakers! 

My headphones (I am happy for the money I spent):
https://eu.audio-technica.com/headphones/studio-dj/ATH-M20x?sort=p.price&order=ASC
So as you understand all the serious work (mixing and mastering) is done with my headphones.

What I did hide from you (!!!) because I wanted an opinion for the Onboard Realtek Sound Cards is that right now I am using a decent Sound Blaster sound card, which is very good for games, but also passable for audio recording:





Sound Blaster Audigy Rx


Experience the wonders of multi-channel surround sound and create high-quality podcasts! Hardware-accelerated EAX effects let you incorporate many types of sound effects with ease! Sound Blaster Audigy Rx features an SNR of 106dB, a 600-ohm headphone amp for studio monitoring, and a software...



us.creative.com





Supposedly this specific model is promoted as ideal for audio recording and has specialized ASIO drivers! So my answer to your question "what is my audio driver" is actually Creative ASIO! It also serves well my needs for now (other than this really annoying plug-in plug-out of my headphones vs my speakers)!

The problem with it is that I am stressed since the day I installed it, because it's very close to my Graphics Card! They don't touch each other, but the distance is too little! So far no temperature problems, but - you know - I am always "on the watch"! So I may need to remove it, especially if it doesn't offer me any real benefit from the Onboard Sound Realtek Card (as long as I am not recording or performing live)!

And no I am not planning to remove my graphics card in favor of the sound card, because I still play some video games! Actually they are my main inspiration for writing epic/fantasy music, more than any movie or TV show!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 12, 2019)

Ok then you must buy your focsrite scarlett, i think it will make a HUGE difference! (Then you could remove your soundblaster away from your graphic card).
And later you will need a good pair of monitoring speakers . Keep your logitech desktop to check your mixes, it is always good to have few listen on other gear like you said.
And sure keep your graphic card!


----------



## Geomir (Nov 12, 2019)

Thank you for your valuable advice so far!


----------



## Solarsentinel (Nov 12, 2019)

You are welcome!  don t hesitate if you have other questions.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes, you definitely want your sample libraries on their own SSD.

The problem is, once you have the same disk reading data, the CPU will queue the commands and then process them in order of priority. So let's say you're trying to run a bunch of resource-hungry libraries from the single SSD (that include Windows and all of your programs)...eventually your system might bottleneck. Having the samples streaming from their own dedicated drives keeps everything flowing smoother on the whole system. 

I agree about investing in a proper audio interface; especially if you're using Hollywood Strings. The Scarlet is a good choice, I also recommend the Steinberg UR 22.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 15, 2019)

Thank you for your advice as well @Wolfie2112!

I just did it this morning! Now I have an SSD 1TB, which contains only 2 folders:
- Music Project
- Sample Libraries

The 1st one is also synced to Google Drive, and contains all my project files.

The 2nd one contains - obviously - all my music libraries, including the ones from Composer Cloud (Gold Editions)!

Yes I have noticed, Hollywood Strings (even the Gold Edition ones) can be pretty demanding, that's why I upgraded to 32GB of RAM (until very recently I had only 16GB).

Now I am out of money and I am saving for a FocusRite or Steinberg audio interface, the 2 ones mentioned here.

The only reason that I am leaning towards the model of FocusRite is because I know for sure that I can plug both my headphones and my speakers and adjust them as I like, each one having a separate volume control. This is really important for me. Does Steinberg UR 22 does the same? Also at the same price, FocusRite is USB 3, while Steinberg is USB 2.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Nov 15, 2019)

Both interfaces have similar features (except the Focurite solo, which is very basic). You won't notice a difference between USB 2 or 3. Shop around and research there are plenty of other good options out there! And after this, start saving up for a decent pair of monitors


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 15, 2019)

Right, don't let USB3 be a factor, most USB3 drivers are more problematic than they are worth. I run my PreSonus Studio 192 with a 2.0 cable even though it's a 3.0 interface, I have zero glitches with 2.0. The newer USB-C jacks now becoming common, different story but there aren't a whole lot of USB-C native interfaces out there (PreSonus just announced a few), so moot point.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes, UR22 has separate Monitor and Headphone volume control. Sweetwater has the current price drop but they also have a demo for $132. I've bought their demo stuff, it's like new usually. The important thing is you get the full 1 year Steinberg warranty and you get Sweetwater's additional year warranty. And a bag of candy in every package they ship, lol. Have a look.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 15, 2019)

I spoke too soon. Steinberg makes a USB-C UR22!


----------



## Geomir (Nov 16, 2019)

Thank you for your input @PaulieDC! 

So it's FocusRite 2i2 vs Steinberg UR22!

Right now both my headphones and my speakers have one 3.5mm jack. I already have a few 6.3 male to 3.5 female adapters. I know this will be OK for my headphones, right?

But what about my speakers? Can I also connect them with a 6.3 to 3.5 adapter? Do I need some other adapter?


----------



## Geomir (Nov 16, 2019)

Or maybe i need something like that for my speakers (until I buy a pair of studio monitors of course):


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 19, 2019)

Yes, your 3.5 to 6.3 adapter will work for your headphones AND your speakers actually, although I'm not sure how loud they will get. You can't use the Kenable adapter you have pictured with the Line Out jacks, they won't drive passive speakers, those jacks will only drive powered monitors (iLoud Micros, KRK Rockits, PreSonus Eris 5 or 6, etc). If you have passive speakers right now, just treat them like headphones. Not ideal but that's how they will work with the interface.


----------



## PaulieDC (Nov 19, 2019)

These https://www.amazon.co.uk/IK-Multimedia-iLoud-Monitor-Speaker/dp/B01C5RZWCQ/ref=sr_1_1?keywords=iloud&qid=1574196581&s=electronics&sr=1-1-catcorr (iLoud Monitors) are pretty amazing for cost and size, FYI. Just saw an interview with the Newton Brothers in the new Spitfire magazine, and they have a pair on their console. Keep an eye open for year end sales on Amazon UK, they normally go for $299 USD here in the States, but I got mine for $199 USD last year. And with the new high-end MTM version they just released ($699 a pair!) that may be an incentive for IK Multimedia to do the $100 discount again. Hopefully. Maybe.

They sound so good, I got a second pair for my desk PC at work, lol. I got an inexpensive Mackie Onyx interface to drive 'em. Even low volume in my office they sound great.


----------



## dzilizzi (Nov 19, 2019)

As an FYI, multiple drives were a big thing for a long time because they were HDD's that could only read one thing at a time. So if they were dealing with the OS, the DAW and the samples, everything would slow down while the search head went back and forth. Ideally you would have one drive for OS and programs, one for the project files, and one for the VIs. SSDs aren't mechanical and don't have these issues. So you can get away with one drive if you need to.


----------



## Geomir (Nov 19, 2019)

PaulieDC said:


> Yes, your 3.5 to 6.3 adapter will work for your headphones AND your speakers actually, although I'm not sure how loud they will get. You can't use the Kenable adapter you have pictured with the Line Out jacks, they won't drive passive speakers, those jacks will only drive powered monitors (iLoud Micros, KRK Rockits, PreSonus Eris 5 or 6, etc). If you have passive speakers right now, just treat them like headphones. Not ideal but that's how they will work with the interface.


Thank you for making it clear for me! This was helpful! Yes my speakers right now are passive speakers, typical desktop speakers with one 3.5mm jack... They are not "studio monitors"... Great... More expenses... And the Black Friday sales are going crazy, with some of the best offers of the whole year! OMG sometimes I think it's a very expensive hobby!

Thank you for your suggestion, those speakers look amazing and the price is good, but for me too expensive right now! Anything more basic/essential/introductory/cheaper for a non demanding hobbyist/beginner?

LOL I suppose you have a separate office room in your work, or soon you will be searching for a new job if you put these speakers to good use there!


----------



## Geomir (Nov 19, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> As an FYI, multiple drives were a big thing for a long time because they were HDD's that could only read one thing at a time. So if they were dealing with the OS, the DAW and the samples, everything would slow down while the search head went back and forth. Ideally you would have one drive for OS and programs, one for the project files, and one for the VIs. SSDs aren't mechanical and don't have these issues. So you can get away with one drive if you need to.


Hey you were a little late, but for good! I already have 2x1TB SSD drives now. The 1st is for Windows 10 + Program Files + DAW + Samplers, and the 2nd for my Music Project Files + my Sample Libraries. Mainly for "backup" reasons in case of a future format. In the end (as you mentioned) it's not about speed anymore! Thank you for your help!


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 12, 2019)

So an external audio interface like the Focusrite can be used to record (in a DAW) the internal sounds of the computer, such as a sample library? Sorry if it's a basic question. Thanks for the thread.


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 12, 2019)

MusicIstheBest said:


> So an external audio interface like the Focusrite can be used to record (in a DAW) the internal sounds of the computer, such as a sample library? Sorry if it's a basic question. Thanks for the thread.


What do you mean by a sample library? A bunch of wav files? Or a virtual instrument? You don't normally "record" wav files but drag and drop or import the audio into your DAW. 

A VI will kind of be recorded using the audio interface but only as it is bounced from midi to audio.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 13, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> What do you mean by a sample library? A bunch of wav files? Or a virtual instrument? You don't normally "record" wav files but drag and drop or import the audio into your DAW.
> 
> A VI will kind of be recorded using the audio interface but only as it is bounced from midi to audio.


I mean something such as an orchestral sample library in kontakt, so yeah, a VI. I think you answered my question, thanks. My confusion is in understanding if the external audio interface completely replaces the internal or integrated card or not.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 13, 2019)

MusicIstheBest said:


> So an external audio interface like the Focusrite can be used to record (in a DAW) the internal sounds of the computer, such as a sample library? Sorry if it's a basic question. Thanks for the thread.


Audio interfaces are only for playback of audio with higher quality than (most of the time cheap crappy) internal audio.
And for recording realworld instruments like guitars, vocals, synths etc.

It is not needed to record virtual instruments (responsible for this, is the DAW), or work with these sounds.

Basically the audio interface is providing high quality inputs and outputs.

There are interfaces that can do more: for example an inbuilt effects processor.


----------



## MusicIstheBest (Dec 13, 2019)

Thank you, Manuel.


----------



## Geomir (Dec 15, 2019)

MusicIstheBest said:


> So an external audio interface like the Focusrite can be used to record (in a DAW) the internal sounds of the computer, such as a sample library? Sorry if it's a basic question. Thanks for the thread.


An external audio interface like Focusrite, is connected to your PC or laptop with a USB cable, and you can use it for the following:
1) Connect your instrument (i.e. electric guitar or bass) and microphone to perform or record live.
2) Connect your monitor speakers.
3) But it's also a complete sound card! I got Focusrite Scarlet Solo and I use it also for watching movies and TV Shows, and even play video games. It's my main sound card in my PC for everything I do.

VST Instruments or sample libraries are "just software"! (LOL this software can cost a few thousand EUR or USD of course, because it brings to your PC real instruments recorded for that purpose!)

So as @Manuel Stumpf mentioned, in order to enjoy a sample library you need a DAW, and preferably a midi keyboard, so you can play from it! The midi keyboard also connects to your PC or laptop with a USB cable, and doesn't require an external audio interface to be used or connected. (But it is strongly recommended you get one!)


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 15, 2019)

I don't really agree with the not needed for a PC. Most DAWs do not work well with Windows audio drivers, so you are stuck using ASIO4ALL which isn't as stable as an AI ASIO driver. So unless your soundcard has an ASIO driver, you really need an AI in order not to have playback problems. 

However, if you have an Apple computer, core audio drivers are generally very compatible with DAWs, and an AI is not necessary but nice to have if you are only using VIs.


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Dec 15, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't really agree with the not needed for a PC. Most DAWs do not work well with Windows audio drivers, so you are stuck using ASIO4ALL which isn't as stable as an AI ASIO driver. So unless your soundcard has an ASIO driver, you really need an AI in order not to have playback problems.
> 
> However, if you have an Apple computer, core audio drivers are generally very compatible with DAWs, and an AI is not necessary but nice to have if you are only using VIs.


I agree. Working with the internal audio most of the time is inconvenient.
If you play something in via keyboard, all alone due to the fact that most of those have a much higher latency than dedicated audio interfaces.
Also the audio quality is not as good. On my laptop I could hear my hard disc activity in the audio output.
A good audio interface (even the smaller ones, when you don't need much ins and outs) is worth investing in. It will work for many years to come.


----------



## Geomir (Dec 15, 2019)

I totally agree here! I just meant that "technically" or "physically" you don't need an audio interface to connect your midi keyboard. You can still play and record notes in your notation program or DAW, but sooner or later the latency is going to be a problem.


----------



## Ivanko NYC (Dec 15, 2019)

Solarsentinel said:


> Futhermore the basic audio from windows is not the best for audio daw working. The driver asio of an audio interface is far more better and you can connect audio monitors and headphones to it. Check a focusrite 2i2 for example.



Does anyone know if the same is true for Mac? I currently use Logic Pro for mixing some live recordings on headphones and I plug the headphones directly into my MacBook. I also have Zoom H6 which I can use as an interface, but honestly I cannot tell much difference soundwise. I don't totally know what asio is but I am assuming it's the co

Would having an interface such as Focusrite make any noticeable difference in sound that I hear in my headphones? Maybe because D/A conversion is done by the external audio interface?

... I do know that having external monitors for such purpose is much better and I do hava a proper setup at homebut unfortunately I currently must mix on headphones because of where I live...


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 15, 2019)

I said above Core Audio is liked by DAWs. You only need an AI if you want to record outside the box. It is definitely one advantage to having a Mac over a PC in making music.


----------



## Ivanko NYC (Dec 15, 2019)

dzilizzi said:


> I said above Core Audio is liked by DAWs. You only need an AI if you want to record outside the box. It is definitely one advantage to having a Mac over a PC in making music.


Thanks for this info dzilizzi, I didn't know about such difference between mac and pc. Going back to work on mixing now instead of shoping around for more unnecessary gear


----------

